# unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LANDLORD



## Ravima (20 Jul 2009)

anyone ever have to deal with a gas/esb bill where TENANT changed billing name back to that of the LANDLORD?

Tenant has left yesterday and today I get a gas bill made out to ME with large overdue amount? 

Tenant obviously changed billing name back to me at some stage.


----------



## ardman (20 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change*

Thankfully didn't happen to me but it seems as if gas company were completely out of order to let that happen.


----------



## hiagain (21 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

Yeah the gas company are at fault here.  They have to have proper security measures in place, otherwise sure we could all start billing Bertie Ahern for our gas, esb etc


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

Don't jump too quickly to conclusions. 

The utility company may well be at fault, but they too may be a victim of fraud, if the documents to transfer the bill were forged.

Brendan


----------



## samanthajane (21 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

hiagain and brendan what documents/security measures are you referring to? 

Any house that i haved rented from the day i moved in i rang them up with the account number, the meter reading and my name and that was that. I could of put the name of the account as mrs specked hen if i had wanted to. 

The same when i purchased my house, the electric bill was in the builders name and when we finally moved in we had around 5 months of bills that hadn't been paid ( not huge amounts, think all together was around 40 euro ) again all we did was phone up with the meter reading and the bills then came in our names. Didn't have to sign anything or give any other information.


----------



## Sydney100 (21 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

My tenant did this and I was told tough by ESB and was left with E850 in arrears actually it was over 1K but they settled accepting above amount.  They wouldn't entertain my arguments at all, told me it was in my name I had to pay or would be taken to court.


----------



## Seagull (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

You probably need to go to the gardai and lay a charge of fraud/forgery against the ex-tenant. Once that's done, tell the ESB to take proceedings against the tenant.


----------



## MANTO (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

It is Ultimately YOUR property and your responsibilty to ensure the bills are paid. Also the ESB and Bord Gais will have a record of who the owner of the property is unless you have never opened an account with them. 

If they lock the meter they will charge you €115 to have it unlocked everytime. 

Saying that, if you have the tenants new address and a meter reading from when they moved out why not ask them to send a new bill to the tenant to reflect the same.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*



MANTO said:


> It is Ultimately YOUR property and your responsibilty to ensure the bills are paid. Also the ESB and Bord Gais will have a record of who the owner of the property is unless you have never opened an account with them.
> 
> If they lock the meter they will charge you €115 to have it unlocked everytime.
> 
> Saying that, if you have the tenants new address and a meter reading from when they moved out why not ask them to send a new bill to the tenant to reflect the same.


 
I'd say it's not unreasonable to expect that when setting up a utility account, there is some checking of credentials. At a minimum a signature, therefore if the signature was a fraud, the account was too.


----------



## casiopea (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

My first post ever to AAM was about something very similiar. My tenant connected the phone line in my name.  I had asked her did she want it connected she said no, I had it disconnected and I came back some months later to a gigantic bill.  Eircom held me responsible.  Its still unresolved. I never paid it.  I was v annoyed that Eircom was holding me responsible for a mistake in their connection procedure.  I believe they have tightened things up since. I had no support at the time though from any organization (prtb, small claims court, ombudsman etc). It didnt seem to fall into anyones responsibility.

Only positive thing was I found aam.


----------



## MANTO (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*



Latrade said:


> I'd say it's not unreasonable to expect that when setting up a utility account, there is some checking of credentials. At a minimum a signature, therefore if the signature was a fraud, the account was too.


 
Unfortunately thats not the way of the world anymore - just look at over the phone paperless direct debits - no signature required and its to authorise payments to be taken from your account.


----------



## Latrade (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*



MANTO said:


> Unfortunately thats not the way of the world anymore - just look at over the phone paperless direct debits - no signature required and its to authorise payments to be taken from your account.


 
Really? I've had to authorise every DD by signature. And I've had to sign to agree to every utility in my name. 

It's fraud and should be handled as such.


----------



## MANTO (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

You can contact Bord Gais with your account details and set up your DDebit over the phone - Also i set up my account with Irish Broadband and never had to sign an authorisation, just supply my details.

From Bord Gais's website;

[broken link removed] 

Plan-Pay Direct Debit: Spread your annual gas costs across
12 monthly payments. To set up a paperless Direct Debit,
simply call us on 1850 632 632 or sign up online at
www.bordgaisenergysupply.ie


----------



## Lorz (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

We recently moved out of a rented property and while ESB were quite happy to take my meter reading and transfer the bill into the name of the landlord, Bord Gáis insisted on speaking with either the landlord or letting agency to transfer the bill into the landlords name.  I originally left this with the letting agency who never did it.  I rang Bord Gáis and they advised the only thing I could do was lock the meter which would incur a charge of ~€190 for the next tenant to unlock.  When I called the letting agency to advise  that I had made arrangements for the meter to be locked, they eventually rang Bord Gáis themselves and put the bill in the landlords name.  So I'm quite surprised that your tenant was able to put the bill in your name - the only thing is, any person of the same gender can pretend to be the landlord so I suppose it's open to abuse.


----------



## L0llip0p (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

My only surefire way of controlling such a scenario has been to have the bills in my own name. 

When the bills come in, i give the tenants a copy of the bills outstanding and i dont pay these bills until ive received all the money. With sometime like TV, its practically a fixed cost per month so that just tags onto their rent. Anything else like bins, elec, gas i work on collect and pay.

it means more work for me as i cant direct debit but at least im in control and i can be sure the bills are being paid. 

I know they have their deposit to cover such things but Ive already been burnt in the past with bills exceeding the deposit owed so now I'd rather the control than face forking out again.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*



Ravima said:


> anyone ever have to deal with a gas/esb bill where TENANT changed billing name back to that of the LANDLORD?
> 
> Tenant has left yesterday and today I get a gas bill made out to ME with large overdue amount?
> 
> Tenant obviously changed billing name back to me at some stage.


 
Ravima, do you know if a deposit was paid when the accounts were changed to your name? ESB and Board Gais both ask for a deposit if the account isn't paid by DD, and I'm presuming that the tenant didn't give bank details. If there is a deposit, can the service providers deduct that from the bill, if they have not done so already?


----------



## corkrebel (22 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

My mate works in ESB he says the policy is as follows 
They will take instructions from a Landlord saying put the account in the name of Joe Bloggs my new tenant, you also need to supply meter reads, a phone number for Joe and ideally his date of birth (date protection I gather)Once the account is in Joes name he gets a letter confirming that he has been set up and he is liable for the bills
If and when Joe LEAVES the house and assuming he contacts ESB they will close the account in Joes name and obviously look for a forwarding address. They will also look for the name of the new tenant or Landlord.
THEY WILL NOT SET UP THE ACCOUNT IN THE LANDLORDS NAME  ON THE BASIS OF A TENANTS INSTRUCTION.
ESB  then send out a letter to the landlord/New tenant asking them to register. If no one responds after a month or two ESB Networks cut off the supply . Apparently BGE and Airtricity customers would be treated exactly the same, its called an unregistered supply I think
There is then a charge for reconnecting, about €100 I think.
The mate says that ESB Supply have a scheme for Landlords whereby you agree to a "landlord agrement" so Joe BLoggs moves out and the account is set up in the landlords name automatically, you get a letter confirming same. Once you rent out again and ESB are advised of the new tenant your name is taken off the account. It stops the chance of the house be disconnected. Only problem I can see is if the tenant is with BGE or Airtricity and moves out the Landlord agreement wont work. Dont know if BGE or Airtricity have a similar product


----------



## murphaph (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

The ESB are muppets and we had terrible problems with them changing names on bills against our expressed wishes as the property owners (commercial). They will take anyone's instructions over the phone, no questions asked. This is PERSONAL experience with them-very poor show.


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

For landlords why dont you get a copy of the bill sent to you. Then you will know exacetly what name is on the bill at all times and you will know if arrears are mounting on the bill.


----------



## MANTO (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*



samanthajane said:


> For landlords why dont you get a copy of the bill sent to you. Then you will know exacetly what name is on the bill at all times and you will know if arrears are mounting on the bill.


 

That can only be done if the bill is the LLords name - if in the tenants its breaking data protection unless requested by the tenant - which is unlikely if they are planning to do a runner


----------



## samanthajane (23 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*

My brother in law and 2 of his friends moved into our house and each had a bill in their name. They very rarely paid any of the bills. Only because 1 was asked to leave and the esb bill came and it was left opened on the table that i saw how much they actually owed. Like others i was worried that we would be left to repay this as by this time we had had enough of being landlords. I had a copy of the bill sent to my address so i knew how much it was each month and then made sure i got the money from them and paid it myself. Didn't have to worry much about the other bills as they had all been cut off by that stage. And when we moved in the bills followed the person and didn't stay at the address. 

I know that the bill wasn't in my name and it got posted to my address as c/o.  But cant remember if the tennent had to give his permission or not. 

I dont know how landlords do it......6 months was more than enough for me, and i'll never do it again, it was a total nightmare.


----------



## sam h (30 Jul 2009)

*Re: unauthorised utility name change:TENANT changed billing name back to that of LAND*



Ravima said:


> anyone ever have to deal with a gas/esb bill where TENANT changed billing name back to that of the LANDLORD?
> 
> Tenant has left yesterday and today I get a gas bill made out to ME with large overdue amount?
> 
> Tenant obviously changed billing name back to me at some stage.


 

Exactly same promlem with Bord Gais - tenats did a runner in early January & I got new tenants late Feb.

New tenant, in Feb, she called with all details & was told I needed to call. Turned out the previous tenant had changed back to my name 2 years ago for about 6 months. 

I was NEVER informed. 

The old tenants paid some of it off but not all, then managed to change to another name before they got cut off. So I only found out about the problem when I needed to change the name to new the new tenant.

I now have ( after I've proactively call about 10 times & constantly been told it's being sorted) - a letter to say legal action will be taken against us. Callled the number today & after 10 mins, a recorded message saying they are tooooo busy to take my call !! 

will update....if they call back


----------

